# In a boat with Jesus:



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Our guest Pastor today was preaching on the following passages from Luke&#8230; 

_Luk 8:22__ One day Jesus and his disciples got into a boat. He said to them, "Let's cross to the other side of the lake." So they started out. _

_Luk 8:23__ Now as they were sailing, Jesus fell asleep. A violent storm swept over the lake, and they were taking on water and were in great danger. _

_Luk 8:24__ So they went to him, woke him up, and said, "Master! Master! We're going to die!" He got up and rebuked the wind and the raging waves. They stopped, and there was calm. _

_Luk 8:25__ Then he asked the disciples, "Where is your faith?_ 

and concluded that* "when you are in Jesus' boat&#8230;anything can happen!!!* 

Oh how true!!! may we all be in the boat with Jesus.


----------



## KarateCowboy (Jun 22, 2004)

amen!


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

Second that KC amen!


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Very touching...


----------

